
Show HN: Firefox WebExtension that adds rel=noopener to all external hyperlinks - jenoer
https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/dont-touch-my-tabs/
======
jenoer
It's not perfect yet since it uses jQuery instead of pure JavaScript, but:
This is my first (tiny) project in over a year. I was inspired by a HN post I
saw some weeks ago and thought I'd share this with others since I'm quite
proud of how well it's working.

This also gave me the inspiration of focussing on learning how to code. This
will be a very useful skill since I'm a software tester for a PHP (and
JavaScript) based web application.

(I am yet to add it to the Chrome Extensions, but Google asks 5$ which isn't a
lot, but they only allow Credit Card, so this will be on hold until I aquire
one.)

~~~
usernam
Thanks for releasing this, but it would work only properly (and be more
efficient) if you checked for window.opener directly in new documents instead,
and simply set it to null before document scripts are run (using the
beforescriptexecute event is one option).

I do the same using a "@run-at document-start" userscript, but I'd be glad if
I could point people to a proper firefox extension.

~~~
jenoer
That's a very good point, thanks for sharing!

I will take a look into this because this sounds very interesting. I am new to
"this" though, so it will take me some time to figure out how to implement
this into, perhaps, a v2.0, but I'm surely taking up the challenge to learn
more about this, so thank you for the tip!

